# looking for glass steering wheel



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

i saw a ride here on LIL and it had a glass steering wheel and it lite up blue. does any one know what topic that is or where i can get one


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

They used to have them at JCWhitney. They were clear acrylic with fiber optics for the lights.


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

they still have em?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Oct 28 2009, 12:36 PM~15493417
> *i saw a ride here on LIL and it had a glass steering wheel and it lite up blue. does any one know what topic that is or where i can get one
> *


I think you may be refferin to the one that ws in martians blue caddilac??If so then he custom made it himself and instaled led lighting in it...hit him up his name is "martian"his caddi was in lowrider mag a month ago i think


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

i remember it had 3 10s by the back window and a bottle of hypnotic in the back console


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Oct 29 2009, 11:06 AM~15503954
> *i remember it had 3 10s by the back window and a bottle of hypnotic in the back console
> *


yup....thats martians cadii....i wanted to buy that car sooooooo bad but it was in florida and im not buyin a 10k ride i cant see first inperson...baaaadd mutha fuckin caddi tho and that steering wheel is off da hook!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 29 2009, 05:15 PM~15506183
> *yup....thats martians cadii....i wanted to buy that car sooooooo bad but it was in florida and im not buyin a 10k ride i cant see first inperson...baaaadd mutha fuckin caddi tho and that steering wheel is off da hook!!!
> *


post da pics :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

heres the wheel


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

That's bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 31 2009, 01:17 AM~15519519
> *That's bad ass  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


for sure :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 30 2009, 06:54 PM~15517943
> *heres the wheel
> 
> 
> ...


That was done by the owner of that caddy....and if I remember correctly he made it out of liquid plexi but don't quote me on that one.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 2 2009, 01:10 PM~15536544
> *That was done by the owner of that caddy....and if I remember correctly he made it out of liquid plexi but don't quote me on that one.
> *


we wont :uh:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 2 2009, 10:10 AM~15536544
> *That was done by the owner of that caddy....and if I remember correctly he made it out of liquid plexi but don't quote me on that one.
> *


he did make it himself,not sure what he used but he did a hell of a job!!!That car had alot of amazing glassork done from one end to the other!!The guy has alot of talent!!


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme (Jun 17, 2007)

all of yall are wrong homie i got this fools number whne i wanted one ima take him my car in april call him up his name is jim (954) 593-3563
hes the one who made martians steering wheel but ur looking at about 2 g's


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:uh: :uh: Don't know what y'all see but that shit is ugly......


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Nov 2 2009, 07:44 PM~15541026
> *:uh:  :uh: Don't know what y'all see but that shit is ugly......
> *


I see a custom made one off piece that someone put a lot of time into in order to be different from the rest. To each his own i guess


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Nov 2 2009, 05:44 PM~15541026
> *:uh:  :uh: Don't know what y'all see but that shit is ugly......
> *


to each his own...thanks for your positive comments :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Nov 2 2009, 12:55 PM~15538289
> *he did make it himself,not sure what he used but he did a hell of a job!!!That car had alot of amazing glassork done from one end to the other!!The guy has alot of talent!!
> *


Martian (the owner of that blue caddy) made the steering wheel, and did all the glass work on the interior of the car from what I remember. I could be wrong, but could have sworn I read that.


----------



## Oldchevys11 (Jun 27, 2008)

i remember that steering wheel. i spoke to homie and he quoted me like 950.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

SHIT SICK


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 Cutlass Supreme_@Nov 2 2009, 07:38 PM~15540960
> *all of yall are wrong homie i got this fools number whne i wanted one ima take him my car in april call him up his name is jim (954) 593-3563
> hes the one who made martians steering wheel but ur looking at about 2 g's
> *


 :nono: THEY ARE ALL RIGHT, I MADE THE WHEEL IN MY CADI ...( Jim is my boy and I've learned ALOT from him...) Its his shop where we built the car...  

BTW thanks for all the props on the lac...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 3 2009, 01:38 PM~15549138
> *Martian (the owner of that blue caddy) made the steering wheel, and did all the glass work on the interior of the car from what I remember. I could be wrong, but could have sworn I read that.
> *



:werd:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn nice wheel :biggrin:


----------

